# Altea



## Heth (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi folks,

I'm new to this forum so please forgive if this is in the wrong place.

We're thinking of moving to Altea & would like some info. We've seen a property on the coast of Altea & wondered how far away that is from shops, ie: the town centre?

We're both retired, my husband doesn't want to drive anymore & we want to be just outside Benidorm with good bus routes in & out. We've already tested that. Problem is we walked the length & breadth of Benidorm & Albea, but not Altea!

Thanks for any help,

Heth


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try using Google Earth street view....


----------



## Heth (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh Thrax, tried that, the perspective doesn't seem right.


----------



## Billy England (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Heth, as far as I'm aware the number 10 bus runs from Benidorm to Altea (via Albir) every twenty minutes from 7am to midnight.


----------



## Billy England (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry Heth, I've just re-read this and you've already tried the bus service in to Benidorm! Not at all clued up on the shopping facilities of Altea I'm afraid but then Benidorm is a stones throw away and there are plenty of shops there


----------



## Heth (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for the info, one question (more), would it be possible to live there & do food shopping without going to Beni? Eg is there a supermarket or 2?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Try this in conjunction with Google Maps Street view...

Supermercados en la localidad de Altea (Alicante)


----------



## Heth (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, it's difficult to judge these things online. We're hoping to go to Altea for a week or so in June & suss the place out properly. Can't wait to go back to Spain! Hope our property here sells soon, we've got some interest at last, waiting to hear their decision. Fingers crossed!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, there are a couple of smaller supermarket stores at Altea (Costa) and a few larger ones in the Town centre. The Tram at Altea Costa is also worthy of consideration when you are looking into transport etc..


----------



## Heth (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi DJ, Just clicked on your link there, very useful guide, some of the questions on there are exactly the one's we've got!

Thanks, Heth


----------

